# Just bought a Scirrocco GT tsi



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

After having the Lupo GTi for just over a year & having a lot of fun in it, I've finally took the plunge & bought a new car, not the Golf GTI I was originally looking for, but a SCIRROCCO GT 2.0Tsi.

2010 Scirrocco GT Tsi
Vienna Leather
RNS510 Satnav
19" Lugano wheels
Parking Sensors
& no doubt other option bits ive not spotted yet

1 owner from new, full original supplying dealer history.




























Off to China for work on saturday for 2wks, so I wont be picking it up until my return, so super excited & already planning what mods I can add/make to it 

So far the list of mods is GTI Pedals, MK6 Cup holder cover, OEM LED number plate lights as well as a few other bits I've seen done.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Haha, good choice Sir! :thumb:

Looks like my Golf that's parked next to it. 

Enjoy it.


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Very nice, really like these in the blue.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Very nice! Enjoy!


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Looking good mate love the interior.


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

Great car ! Take good care of it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fitz (Jul 25, 2009)

Interior is absolutely stunning!!


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Lovely car, is exactly same as my mums except for her is diesel.

I see you after some OEM led number plate lights, i want some where you getting them from?


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Good choice


----------



## Ian-83 (Mar 28, 2011)

Nice car and nice spec. Have you brought it from Vindis VW in Sawston?


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Nice looking car but didn't realise it only had 2 rear seats, they look much bigger from outside.

Posted by tippy tap tippy tap a whapper slapper tippy tap a dapper crapper tipidy dipidy do day day!


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Looking good Jace, i have pm'd you those part numbers


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

As mentioned the interior looks cracking


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

I like. Wish the GTI just had 2 back seats,the silly midle thing in my ED 30 is pointless.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Jace, let me know if you need some metal pedals too, i have just put some on the wifes car, only £49.99 + delivery from the Czech republic


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Them pedals are much better, why they are standard on an Octavia and not the more expensive VW's is mad.

Can you get the rocket/eject type buttons like on the mk5 golf gti


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

at 1st i was not to keen on these but after driving one at work last week i have changed my mind,realy nice car to drive and they go pretty well to.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

robertdon777 said:


> Them pedals are much better, why they are standard on an Octavia and not the more expensive VW's is mad.
> 
> Can you get the rocket/eject type buttons like on the mk5 golf gti


Cheaper octavia also has cruise control standard which scirocco doesn't either ha strange


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Yeah but the Rocco looks ace, like a storm trooper. My Octavia looks like a 5 door euro box


----------



## Ian-83 (Mar 28, 2011)

I work for VW. Didn't like the Scirocco when it was first launched but now love it. Only thing let's it down to me is it sits a little high for my liking.


----------



## kevoque (Jan 16, 2012)

I lowered mine 40mm all round looks far better and put 19" alloys on it to big a gap between the arches and the wheels otherwise


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

Really nice looking car these:thumb:


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

Ian-83 said:


> Nice car and nice spec. Have you brought it from Vindis VW in Sawston?


Ian, how did you know ? Do you work there ?



-R- said:


> Jace, let me know if you need some metal pedals too, i have just put some on the wifes car, only £49.99 + delivery from the Czech republic


Cheers Shaun, pm me the info over please. I had a set from my old Leon FR but sold them 



robertdon777 said:


> Them pedals are much better, why they are standard on an Octavia and not the more expensive VW's is mad.
> 
> Can you get the rocket/eject type buttons like on the mk5 golf gti


They are ace blanks, where can I get some ?


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Lovely looking car that, loving the interior the most I must admit.

Is the 1.4 tsi a turbo charged engine?


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Alex_225 said:


> Lovely looking car that, loving the interior the most I must admit.
> 
> Is the 1.4 tsi a turbo charged engine?


The 1.4 tsi has both a turbo and a supercharger, its not an engine i would want though, to troublesome at the moment.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Aah ok the twin charged engines, seen those in some of the Skoda and Seat models, didn't realise it was the same. 

What are they though, 170bhp from a 1.4. Quite impressive but have heard there's been a few gripes with them.


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Alex_225 said:


> Aah ok the twin charged engines, seen those in some of the Skoda and Seat models, didn't realise it was the same.
> 
> What are they though, 170bhp from a 1.4. Quite impressive but have heard there's been a few gripes with them.


In the Fabia VRS, Ibiza Cupra and Polo GTI the 1.4 TSI is 180ps so 178bhp! I think on the Scirocco its 160ps though iirc.


----------



## Ian-83 (Mar 28, 2011)

Jace said:


> Ian, how did you know ? Do you work there ?


I work at the St Ives branch. I recognised the buildings in the background of the first pic!


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Edward101 said:


> In the Fabia VRS, Ibiza Cupra and Polo GTI the 1.4 TSI is 180ps so 178bhp! I think on the Scirocco its 160ps though iirc.


I have to admit I've warmed to these kinds of engines.

Very interested to see how RenaultSport get on with putting their 200bhp 1.6 turbo unit in the upcoming Clio 200.

Can't help thinking that smaller capacity turbos in hot hatches is a good idea what with tax and fuel costs now.


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

Ian-83 said:


> I work at the St Ives branch. I recognised the buildings in the background of the first pic!


Small world, Joel is the guy there who l cut the deal with, a really helpful chap too.

He couldn't understand why I didn't want to take the "life shine" protection package, especially as my lupo is in such great condition


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Ian-83 said:


> I work at the St Ives branch. I recognised the buildings in the background of the first pic!


Ah, so you might be supplying some of our cars too. I deal with mike on the vans and Russell on the cars


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Jace said:


> They are ace blanks, where can I get some ?


Try here they do lots and even custom ones:

http://carstyle4you.com/index.php?cPath=16_22_33_47


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

robertdon777 said:


> Try here they do lots and even custom ones:
> 
> http://carstyle4you.com/index.php?cPath=16_22_33_47


Out of interest do they just piggy back the feed from one of the other switches ? (for illumination)


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

From what I have read they can be used for real switches, or covers. I guess if you choose a real switch they will plug into the standard loom somewhere, should be fairly simple.

Most of the ones i've seen are illuminated.


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

I'd really like a storm troopers one but I can't see one on their site

Saying that, I've ordered almost £300 worth of mods so far, thanks to Shuans help, that's just in the ****pit area too

Luxury Front /Rear mats
Mk6 Cup Holder with sliding cover
Passat Double Window Switch/ Single Window Switch / Boot Release Switch
GTI pedal set
Lazer cut GT badges for seats

I'm now wishing I hadn't sold the Osir dead pedal when I sold the Leon Fr, somehow £89 seems a lot more expensive than it did 5yr ago 

Can't wait to get started on it :car:


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

WTF, they sold Lupos in a GTI variant? I have to say you improved by a big leap there! Although I'd send it back, they mounted the steering wheel on the wrong side


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Really like these cars.

Love the blanks wish I'd seen them when I had my golf lol. Bloody expensive though


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I like them, I just wish i could have a towbar on the back of one for the bikes


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

voon said:


> WTF, they sold Lupos in a GTI variant? I have to say you improved by a big leap there! Although I'd send it back, they mounted the steering wheel on the wrong side


oh yes, they were very limited, under 1000 cars in the uk, with 125bhp & under a ton, it made for fun big grin driving










She will be missed


----------



## Ian-83 (Mar 28, 2011)

SteveTDCi said:


> Ah, so you might be supplying some of our cars too. I deal with mike on the vans and Russell on the cars


Might be our site but we now have a fleet department over Alconbury.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Ian-83 said:


> Might be our site but we now have a fleet department over Alconbury.


Yeah i was down there a couple of weeks ago on an open day, going up and down the runway in a opulent of different cars r8 included


----------



## Azonto (Jul 22, 2012)

Ian-83 said:


> I work at the St Ives branch. I recognised the buildings in the background of the first pic!


You must work with Dean as well then?


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Jace said:


> oh yes, they were very limited, under 1000 cars in the uk, with 125bhp & under a ton, it made for fun big grin driving
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How much do these go for?


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Jace said:


> I'd really like a storm troopers one but I can't see one on their site


It may of been a custom one but it was from them as far as i've read on the forum. So i'd contact them as they must have more

And they deffo just plug into the standard loom see pic:


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

slineclean said:


> How much do these go for?


Low milage ones can go for upto £5500, crazy money really.

I did 20kmmine over a year & kit never missed a beat.


----------



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

-R- said:


> Out of interest do they just piggy back the feed from one of the other switches ? (for illumination)


I just got one and it looks like they do. You have a tiny plug that sits between the power and esp switch. I would love to know how to put some in series.

Quality is good, not a hundred percent match but you'd not notice if you weren't looking too hard. The finish is really good to be fair.

Will fit the one I have and post a pic

Even I can do this assuming I can get the gear surround off!


----------



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

here we go


----------



## Ian-83 (Mar 28, 2011)

Azonto said:


> You must work with Dean as well then?


Yup I do.


----------

